# Cognitive Functions illustrations



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

I posted these on another section of the forum but I didn't realize we had an art outlet section of the site haha.
I drew these to try and help people understand cognitive functions.
P.S. Its REALLY HARD to write on a dry erase board when you are left handed >.>


----------



## Younce (May 4, 2017)

I like it! Ne-Si could go more in depth. Ne doesn't accept sensory detail like Se does, nor trust it. Si is perfected sensory detail collected from Ne.
Se is sensory detail, but Ni is a best fit line through collected sensory data.

I find Fe and Fi to be the best out of all of them.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Readin it I expected something like these :kitteh:


----------



## Longlive (Jul 5, 2017)

Well.. But clearly.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

SilverFalcon said:


> Readin it I expected something like these :kitteh:


This is so cool.


----------

